# Application in for skilled workers visa 8feb 2011



## Nova scotia here we come (May 9, 2011)

We have just put application in for skilled workers visa anyone else put in application in 2011 still waiting for all clear to move to next stage , 

Application hard work some many new rules.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

